# Nebraska Soda Bottles Books Available



## Tom.Askjem (Dec 26, 2019)

This book covers an example of just about every known soda bottle made for Nebraska Bottling operations from the start in 1865 up to about 1930. No corners were cut. Full color, high-quality images of every bottle are printed on 100# paper. Hardcover Binding. Nearly every bottle was photographed by a professional in a studio. Full history of nearly every bottler/bottling works. $65 Shipping Included
 Contact me for ordering info. Thomas.Askjem@gmail.com or phone: 701-864-0126.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 28, 2019)

Tom,

Congratulations on the book!  It looks awesome!


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jan 17, 2020)

I purchased this Nebraska soda bottle book. I'm really glad I did, because it is the most elegantly beautiful bottle book that I have ever seen!

It really exemplifies two of the joys of bottle collecting; the history and evolution of the glass-making and beverage industries, and the beauty of the colors and forms of the glass itself. Every page of this book is a work of art and a joy to look at, and the articles that describe the beginnings and history of each local beverage company are informative and well-written.

If you want to impress any friends or family members with these aspects of soda bottle collecting, this book will do it!

The photography of the bottles is well done, showing the gloss and the colors of the glass without any distracting backgrounds or reflections.


----------

